# Nikki - Mod help please



## cbonsall (May 19, 2002)

hello, I seem to be unable to send PMs to nikki as I'm not a paying member, please could you tell me how I can contact you to discuss a board issue.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

You could just check my signiture and my profile and pick out my email address?Or post for me here?!nikki###ibsgroup.org


----------



## cbonsall (May 19, 2002)

email sentthanks


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Ok,small problem, i can't access the email at the moment.Can you not just post it here? Or email me at hotmail nikki_s_williams###hotmail.comNikki


----------



## cbonsall (May 19, 2002)

Back in May 2002 I posted a thread about my experiences with IBS:http://ibsgroup.org/eve/ubb.x/a/tpc/f/7441...201/r/586100201Unfortunately I posted using a version of my name I use a lot elsewhereand I have noticed that Google is now returning my thread when googling myname. As you know IBS is a little embarassing and its not something Iwant peopel to come across if they happen to do a google on me.I have already edited the post and changed my name but someone else in thethread posted using my name so it will presumably still be returned bygoogle.Woulod it be possible to have the thread removed in order to stop thishappening?? Whilst the thread was very useful to me in hearing that I'mnot alone, I doubt it would be missed too much by anyone else!I hope you can helpcb


----------

